# Best minivan for hauling 4x8 sheet goods?



## DaveClark

Hello fellow LumberJocks!

Recently my beloved Mercury Sable was totaled in an accident & I am looking for a replacement vehicle. I told myself if I ever bought another vehicle, I'd give serious consideration to a pickup or SUV so I can haul plywood & the like. However, after comparing prices, gas mileage, & insurance rates of SUVs, pickups, & minivans, I've come to the conclusion that a minivan will probably best suit my needs. I would like to know if any minivan owners out there have tried to load 4×8 sheet goods in a minivan, & will it fit with the back door completely closed? Are the rear seats removable? Are the seats difficult to remove & reinstall? I'm seriously considering the Honda Oddysey & the Toyota Sienna, so if anyone has experience with those two vehicles in particular, I'd love to hear from you. Please post the make, model, & year of your minivan, & your opinion of it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BJODay

4×8 utility trailer.

BJ


----------



## DaveClark

Haha, trailer is not an option, or I would've had one on my Mercury. Thanks though!


----------



## Hopdevil

My Odyssey did that and carried many sheets (over many years) As I recall, you could only get about 4-5 sheets of 3/4 plywood in due to the trim on the back of the front seats. Also, the seats had to be all the way front, so it wasn't comfortable, but it worked. Mine was a 2000 model, so I am sure there have been many changes.
I would recommend you stop by a dealer and ask. When we bought ours, that was a specific question I had and the dealer was happy to affirm that it would indeed hold them.
I know some folks smirk at mini vans, but we use ours for hauling so much crap, I don't know what we would do without one. I recently hauled several hundred board feet of Sapele in our current Grand Caravan (which I am not a huge fan of, but it works.)
Good luck!


----------



## DaveClark

Hopdevil, thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Redoak49

My Dodge Grand Caravan hold a full sheet with hatch closed.


----------



## ddockstader

Same with my Toyota Sienna. I do have to put 2 2×4x6" pieces next to the rear wheel wells. For whatever reason, they stick out about an inch on each side at the bottom and won't let the plywood down to the floor. The 2×4's fix that. Also, I think I'm limited to about 5 sheets for the same reason as the Odyssey.


----------



## Elizabeth

I have a 2010 Honda Odyssey. The back row of seats folds down into the bottom of the van effortlessly. The two captains chairs in the center are removable. I can't take mine out easily right now because they both have child seats installed in them. But I did buy a half sheet of plywood at a sale a few months back and I am pretty sure it laid flat. If you like I could go take some measurements.

I used to have a mercury sable wagon, got a TON of stuff into that thing, including three lengths of 10 foot, 6" metal ducting for my shop, and in a separate trip an entire SawStop table saw in its packaging. That one astonished the Woodcraft guy. But it was too much of a hassle when the kid carseats got to a certain size so we swapped for the van and it's been great.


----------



## paxorion

Sorry to hear about your car.

My wife and I just recently bought a 2014 Honda Odyssey and YES you (still) can. With the 2nd row taken out and the 3rd row down, you can fit full sheets of ply. I've only hauled a few boards (I think 3 stacked up) so I can't speak to the total amount you can hail.


----------



## Redoak49

One of the best investments that I have made is a 5×8 trailer. Used it a lot when kids were in college moving stuff back and forth. It is great for wood, mulch.

I bought it for about $750 new and it will hold almost a ton. It has a fold down rear gate for loading equipment. Insurance and license plates are very low. If you have a place to store one and a vehicle that can tow it, they are absolutely great. It is a better option that buying a big car just to carry wood.


----------

